# Wie gefällt Euch unser Boardlayout?



## Muli (30 Dez. 2006)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,

ich wollte mich mal eben bei Euch erkundigen, wie Ihr unser Boardlayout im Allgemeinen findet.

Ihr könnt einfach eine Schulnote vergeben (1=sehr gut, 6=ungenügend).

Und wenn Ihr Anregungen zur Verbesserung habt, dann immer her damit und hinterlasst Sie in diesem Thread!


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## AMUN (30 Dez. 2006)

Tja ich finde es etwas langweilig was aber wohl an den für meinen Geschmack zu grellen Farben liegt die einen in der dunklen Nacht erblinden lassen  Eventuell einfach das weiß durch ein dunkles grau ersetzen… 

Auch die breite des Board ist nicht so optimal genutzt… es sieht so sehr in die Mitte gequetscht aus und daher wäre eine Verbreiterung von Vorteil

So das war meine persönliche Meinung

Gruß
Meister


----------



## Light (30 Dez. 2006)

Kann mich MEISTER nur anschließen. Vielleicht könnte man verschiedene Styles zur Verfügung stellen. Mein persönlicher Favorit ist schwarz.  

Das Board muß nicht unbedingt in die Breite gezogen werden, aber vielleicht könnte man Schnelllinks einbauen, Ich finde es einwenig nervig, immer nach oben zu scrollen um mich der Suchfunktion zu bedienen.


----------



## rise (4 Jan. 2007)

hmmm...ich wäre für ein noch schöneres blau.

Das layozut im allgemeinen find ich gut....kann mich was die Verbreiterung des Boards angeht MEISTER net sooo anschliessen... 
Ich finde es sieht so ganz gut aus.....nur halt die Farben könnte man ändern.
Wenns geht 


BLAU....BLAU...BLAU


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Jan. 2007)

Finde das Board ebenfalls durchaus gut "gestylt", kann auch verstehen, dass das Board so "in die Mitte gequetscht" ist, da es so Porblemlos für nahezu jede Bildschirmauflösung gut lesbar ist.

Ansonsten finde ich es nicht schlecht, lediglich wären vielleicht statt den eher unauffälligen Links "Kontrollzentrum", "Hilfe",usw. ein paar schöne Buttons sehr nett 

Insgesamt ein gut, von meiner Seite


----------



## mark lutz (13 Juni 2007)

würde vieleicht auch was an der farbe ändern ein blau in hell fänd ich gut aber von der übersicht her bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

Primär ist etwas Positives anzumerken: Bei der Boardsoftware handelt es sich um vBulletin. Negativ fallen mir aber auch die nervige Werbung im Header-Bereich und die ewig langen Ladezeiten auf.

Zu dem eigentlichen Design:
Ich habe für "ausreichend" gestimmt. Es ist ansprechend und klar ausgearbeitet, aber halt nichts, was jetzt groß der Rede Wert wäre... eine Arbeit von nichtmal fünf Minuten -> insofern bleibt eine einfache Schlichtheit gewahrt, was ja nichts Schlechtes bedeutet!


----------



## hoanzl (6 Okt. 2007)

Blau finde ich gut, was will man mehr.
Blau sein?


----------



## Darkkar (8 Nov. 2007)

So mein senf noch dazu. Im prinzip recht gut gestaltet. allerdings meinerserits finde ich den weissen hintergrund sehr nervig. D.h. auf dauer gehts ziemlich grell auf die augen.


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Nov. 2007)

Ich kann nur nochmal mein Posting von damals wiederholen, dass Buttons vielleicht schöner wären als die nahezu unsichtbaren Links oben.
Klar, jeder der sich ein wenig in Foren auskennt, findet sie problemlos. Aber der Rest?
Außerdem geht es ja um das Design 

Ansonsten hat mir das alte Logo besser gefallen, bzw. finde ich das aktuelle einfach ein wenig arg langweilig! 

mfg
Fr33chen


----------



## linkinparc (16 Nov. 2007)

naja es jeht...

also der banner ist nicht so schön, könnte viel besser aussehen...

die farbe ist cool aber diese seiten dinger da, in blau sind doof...der hintergrund sollte in einer farbe sein

aber ansonsten cool


----------

